# Front Blade for my JD 170...



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Visiting my local JD dealer and found a hardly ever used 42" front blade that was with a JD 175 package they had taken in trade. The only thing I wanted was the blade, and a practically new JD 170/180 parts manual with exploded unit views. I paid $75 for both. The manual is $35 on line so I got the blade for $40. I have to take the deck off, mount the blade, and connect the blade lift arm to the deck arm on the 170. The blade can be adjusted left, right and straight.

I plan on initially using it to move and spread wood chips for landscaping around the house and other clean up jobs. 

Will post pics when I can.

Greg


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Great!*

Greg,

That's an excellent price for the front blade. I bought a slightly used 42" blade (and connecting arm) for my GT225 a couple of years back for $125 and I thought that was a good price. While I live in the snowbelt in NE Ohio and have a Honda 928 for the big snowfalls, I use my front blade 90% of the time to clear my drive and pad.

Congratulations on your find!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Good deal!!!! It pays to stop in your local dealer(s) once in a while to see what's out back.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
What's wrong with this dealer! If I remember correctly, didn't you virtually steal that tractor? Could you get him to relocate his dealership to Missouri, so I can get a chance to fleece him also???

Yes, congratulations on such a great find, again.


----------



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Where's the Pics?*

Greg,

You promised pics of the 42" blade on your 170.

Have you got them?

I'm curious what it looks like and how it works.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

treed
Never mind getting the dealer to move closer to you, at these prices it's worth going to him!:lmao:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Got ties up with a couple other projects and then got stumped in how to attach the support bars. (what should I expect for $40, right?)


No one at the dealership knew but they said the owner would be in this afternoon, and he should know. I stopped by the dealer and sure enough, he knew right away. I should have pics soon.

Greg


----------

